# Roermond Maas



## Szczupakhunter (13. September 2015)

Hallo liebe Angler 
Ich sitze jede Woche an der Maas aber es tut sich NICHTS. Das einzige letztens war eine 37 cm rotfeder.. Habt ihr was gefangen und wenn ja dann was bzw. welcher Köder/Rute? Oder was ist da los?

Grüße David


----------



## filli8183 (13. September 2015)

Hi, ich bin seit 9 Jahren Besitzer des vispas und bin fast jedes Wochenende in Roermonds Angel gewesen, aber dieses Jahr ist richtig Tote Hose, bei 20 Ansitzen habe ich 1 brasse.
Hab mir seit August den rheinsschein geholt und siehe da... Schon 4 Zander , 1aal , -Wels und viele rotfedern

In Roermond ist nicht mehr so viel Fisch 
Leider durch unsere osteuropäischen Nachbarn leer gefischt


----------



## yellowred (23. September 2015)

*AW: Roermond Maas*

Sorry für die dämliche Frage, aber wo finde ich an der Maas Buhnen? Da der Rhein aktuell kaum Wasser in den Buhnen führt, würde ich gerne an die Maas, hab aber keine Lust an die angrenzenden Seen sondern tatsächlich auf ne Buhne. Ich erwarte keine Tipps wo sich Fische befinden, mir reichen Tipps für Buhnen . Danke.


----------



## wilhelm (23. September 2015)

*AW: Roermond Maas*

Die Maas als strömungsarmer Fluss

hat eigentlich keine Buhnen wie der Rhein. Es sind nur sehr vereinzelt Buhnen vorhanden was sehr weite Anfahrtswege bedingt, am besten ist du schaust mal in Google Earth nach.


Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## yellowred (23. September 2015)

*AW: Roermond Maas*

Hallo Wilhelm, danke für die Info. Bei Google Maps war ich leider nicht erfolgreich. Die Strecke zwischen Maastricht und Roermond scheint da wirklich keine Buhnen zu bieten.


----------



## Checco (24. September 2015)

*AW: Roermond Maas*

Die Maas hat es nicht so mit Buhnen aber da gibt's viele Steinpackungen und die schön vor der Dämmerung befischen, da sollten dann auch Zander einsteigen.


----------



## Horas (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Roermond Maas*

Da steige ich leider bei den Schneidern mit ein... Ich versuche mein Glück zwischen dem Wehr und dem Solvay Werk in linne. An vier Tagen nix zu holen. Spinnen ganz schlecht. Morgen versuche ich friedfisch damit die haken nicht rosten.


----------



## Checco (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Roermond Maas*

Es gibt aber durchaus einfachere Gewässer als die Maas...


----------



## greenRiver (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Roermond Maas*

Also die letzten 2 Ansätze haben wir ziemlich gut gefangen. Ca 20 Brassen beim ersten Ansitz, und ca 15 Brassen + 2 80ger Hecht beim 2. Ansitz. Schwimmt aber  alles wieder, weil sonst siehts bald wirklich schlecht aus mit den Fängen. Das haben aber leider zuwenig bisher begriffen. Vorallem von Außerhalb(DE und Osteuropa), die Holländer setzen in meinen Augen  auch sehr viel wieder zurück. Aber die meisten werdens wohl erst dann merken, wenns zu spät ist...


----------



## Checco (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Roermond Maas*

Genau deshalb ist das Angeln in Holland auch so cool, da wird fast alles wieder zurück gesetzt und die Fänge sind in der Regel besser als in Deutschland...


----------

